# reasons for not using olympus



## Kofman13 (Jan 31, 2010)

i have an olympus and i have some likes and dislikes.... what do you think is the reason why all of my friends use canon ( a few use nikon) and probably a huge majority of this forum users use nikon or canon, and the world probably lol.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 31, 2010)

Give it a rest.
It's getting old really fast.
Getting a Canon isn't gonna help you make better pictures, until you know how to make better pictures.

Two of my friends use Olympus, and they take great photographs. :er:


----------



## KmH (Jan 31, 2010)

And I have a couple of pro friends that make killer images with Olympus gear and make truck loads of money doing it.

But Nikon and Canon have 85% of the dSLR camera market, mostly because of name recognition and more advertising.

At this point in the game, on a worldwide basis, Nikon out sells Canon by a slight margin.


----------



## bahandi (Jan 31, 2010)

Marketing, and the fact that "everyone else is doing it." With so many nikon/canon people out there, it's just that much easier in finding used stuff too.


----------



## fokker (Jan 31, 2010)

How many threads are you going to make about it? We all know you have olympus gear, and are struggling to use it. Either change to canon, or don't. Everything you could possibly need to know to persuade you has already been discussed.


----------



## Tulsa (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree with all above.

But learn to use what you have, It will do you good. Canon or Nikon wont help.


----------



## erhard (Jan 31, 2010)

yep!....people in the distant past have taken great photo's with a Box Brownie....go out and take 100's of photo's and then some more..learn from them, better still, do a weekend course!


----------



## C-Towner (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh crap, Olympus sucks? Im gonna sell everything! 

BRB, I am going to make a thread with all my gear up for sale...


----------



## erhard (Jan 31, 2010)

C-Towner said:


> Oh crap, Olympus sucks? I gonna sell everything!
> 
> BRB, I am going to make a thread with all my gear up for sale...



LOL!....I'll buy it!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## C-Towner (Jan 31, 2010)

erhard said:


> C-Towner said:
> 
> 
> > Oh crap, Olympus sucks? I gonna sell everything!
> ...



Sorry, I forgot: Olympus doesn't suck. I am gonna keep all this sweet gear


----------



## erhard (Jan 31, 2010)

C-Towner said:


> erhard said:
> 
> 
> > C-Towner said:
> ...



damn!....missed out again!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Turbo (Feb 1, 2010)

Just go ahead and switch to canon.  Then you can make threads about wanting to switch to nikon.


----------



## FrankLamont (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd say, get over it.

But to answer the question:
- DOF: I enjoy having a shallow depth of field without having to go for a lens that has f/1.something.
- More noise as a result of the 2x FOVCF sensor.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Feb 1, 2010)

Biggest problem is that most newbies don't have the *patience* to learn the craft and the art of photography.

Having a camera does not make one a photographer any more than does having a pallette and canvas make one an artist, or a scalpel make one a brain surgeon, or having a hot car make them a race car driver.  There is a learning curve to anything that is worthwhile.

They see DIGITAL imaging, which fits right into this culture of instant gratification.  Photography is a craft, and takes time to learn.  I have been shooting for 40 years and still don't know it all, I learn something every time I go out shooting.

The newbie takes what they recognize as good shots, which many of us see as overexposed or underexposed, poorly composed snapshots, and they are offended when their "work" gets less than stellar c&c, or they are so bad that many of us decline to even comment on some of them because we will be perceived as being too harsh or rude (a/k/a honest).

Photography requires math, and physics (and film darkroom work requires chemistry), and takes three elements of film speed, shutter speed, and aperture, along with distance from camera to subject, and type, amount, and direction (from camera and subject) of a light source to combine those bits of an equation to make a photographic image.  Then, the quality of that image depends upon how we used those elements in our equation (shot), along with our eye/talent for composition, which all combine to make the finished product/shot.

But all those things take time to learn, then once one learns the basics, one can creatively use those equations to create their own style of shooting.

Composition can also be learned to some point, but much of that comes natural, and some people don't have the "eye" for composition, and some never will.  Some will become a good photographer if they want to, others might just as well take up golf or tennis, but, oops, those also take time to learn, and equipment means little if you don't take the time and effort to learn how to use it properly.

But learning takes time, which many don't seem to have the patience to want to do.  Easier to just ask a question here than to read instruction book, find information in a book, search on internet or here in TPF - it is much easier to just ask than to do some research to find out for oneself.

Like said before, a good, even a knowledgeable photographer can take a good shot with a Brownie box camera, and they can be had for $20.00.  You can do a lot with a $50.00 or less digital p&s, it just doesn't take a DSLR to learn basic photography.

Photography is 90% + "between the ears" but most people don't seem to want to do what it requires and spend however long it takes to initialize and load those memory banks.

And this post won't help because those people will never change.  Seems like nearly 1/2 of the discussions we see here on TPF are some twist on this same issue because people ask first before they search and read.  So instead of all of us being able to spend time more constructively and moving on, we get to keep a'knocking on this same old door...

Photography should be fun, and affordable.  If you can't take good shots with what you have, $1,000 worth of camera body and another $1,000 worth of a better lens won't help that much, as you still have to learn to use it properly.

Rant over, so you can now flame away.

Sorry, just that this is a part of one of my biggest pet peeves in all of photography.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 1, 2010)

Amen, brother!


----------



## Dao (Feb 1, 2010)

Every cameras have limitation.  And new technologies comes out every years.  Your camera may not be the best on the market nor best within the same group.  But it is still a very capable camera. 

We had a forum member here took some photos with his/her cell phone.  When the photos were post, everybody were amazed.  Of course, the photos were processed, but it is amazed what a cell phone camera can do when it is in a good hands. 

And you have a capable DSLR camera. You should be able to use it and take great photos with it.  Remember, it is you, not the camera who press the button.  If I were you, I will learn more about how to take advantage of your current setup,  learn more about photography, know about exposure, master the DoF and play with lightning.

When you really run into the REAL limitation of your current setup, of course, you should upgrade your hardware.  But you know what, I am sure you will not even need to ask everyone here for direction because you 100% know what it will take to bring you to the next level.

Also, I'd like to point out again, even if you can take a photo at F/1.8, it doesn't mean you need to take it at F/1.8.  

Try it with F/4 or F/5.6 and see if it is easier to have the subject in focus.  
If the subject is about 10 feet from the camera, and your camera is set at F/4.  With the 50mm lens, the DoF is about 1.45 feet.  So it should have more room for the focus error.  (vs  0.64 feet with F/1.8 aperture).  I guess you just need to try it to see it for yourself.

And in order to maximize the Bokeh effect, you may want to select the background which is far away from the subject so that you do not need to take the photo at F/1.8 but still able to create a nice Bokeh.

Using  a telephoto lens may also a good choice for portrait shots with nice blur background (outdoor).


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 1, 2010)

Kofman13 said:


> i have an olympus and i have some likes and dislikes.... what do you think is the reason why all of my friends use canon ( a few use nikon) and probably a huge majority of this forum users use nikon or canon, and the world probably lol.


 
There are a multitude of reasons. Large sensor, so better quality. Less noise; Olympus's noise reduction tends to make the photos look some what plasticy and they lose detail. Cost and availability of lenses. Canon and Nikon have rather large lens lineups where you can also find used stuff very easily. Bodies and features. Olympus's entry level bodies are very feature rich compared to Canon and Nikon, but Olympus doesn't have cameras like the D300S and 7D, let alone the 5D MKII, D700, and 1D series. There's plenty of other reasons.



Bitter Jeweler said:


> Give it a rest.
> It's getting old really fast.
> Getting a Canon isn't gonna help you make better pictures, until you know how to make better pictures.
> 
> Two of my friends use Olympus, and they take great photographs. :er:


 
It really depends what he's shooting. Saying a 5D MKII or D700 wouldn't improve photos over an Olympus camera when the user is shooting in a dark environment is something that's obviously false. Even a 50D, D90, D300, 7D, etc... You could get usable ISO 3200 shots and the user could be taught this.



Tulsa said:


> I agree with all above.
> 
> But learn to use what you have, It will do you good. Canon or Nikon wont help.


 
See above.



erhard said:


> yep!....people in the distant past have taken great photo's with a Box Brownie....go out and take 100's of photo's and then some more..learn from them, better still, do a weekend course!


 
People in the past also couldn't get some of the amazing shots that photographers today are getting with the equipment we have available to us.

Point is, the camera does matter to a degree, especially with using digital. If it didn't, each company would sell one camera and it would work just like the camera the other manufacturers sold.


----------



## Overread (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## inTempus (Feb 1, 2010)

KmH said:


> At this point in the game, on a worldwide basis, Nikon out sells Canon by a slight margin.


I think you have that backwards. Nikon has been losing market share to Canon.






...not that this matters.  Suffice it to say they pretty much run neck and neck and dominate camera sales worldwide.


----------



## inTempus (Feb 1, 2010)

Since the OP is into repeating himself, I might as well share this again.


----------



## Dao (Feb 1, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Give it a rest.
> ...



Well,  from the other post, OP was thinking about switching from his E-510 camera to Canon EOS XS.  He was trying to find ways to support his gear switching.  The problem seems to be related to or started when OP was not able to focus correctly (manual focus) with his current 50mm F/1.8 lens and thought that switching to Canon should solve the problem.  At least that is what I understand.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Feb 1, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Point is, the camera does matter to a degree, especially with using digital. If it didn't, each company would sell one camera and it would work just like the camera the other manufacturers sold.



Actually, society, and therefore commerce, thrives on the illusion of choice. As pointed out in another thread, the pro market is a fairly small part of the photo world. And the vast majority of amateurs will do no better or no worse with one camera over another.

Let's not forget that for a lot of people, the camera they own is nothing more than another d*ck extension. And the more recognizable the brand the better. If becoming a pro (or just a good photographer) had anything to do with camera choice, I would never have had a career since I didn't get a so-called pro-camera until I was in my 13th year as a photog.

As for the OP, go ahead and get a Canon. It's your money and you do whatever you want with it. And at least you will stop with all those darn threads that don't make any sense.

And as someone else suggested, learn the basics. It would help you not compare the price of a 50mm 1.8 to that of a 50mm 2.8 and go "it's even more expensive!" for example.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 1, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Point is, the camera does matter to a degree, especially with using digital. If it didn't, each company would sell one camera and it would work just like the camera the other manufacturers sold.
> ...


 
But with DSLRs, it's like having the film built in, and anyone should know that film choice matters in how much grain you get, color reproductions, and over all look is concerned.

How much of a difference really depends on the tier of the equipment.


----------



## patrickt (Feb 1, 2010)

I just don't care. I don't use a Canon, Nikon, or an Olympus. And, I just don't care. I do care about photographs taken but what camera was used it irrelevant. I don't ask for your approval for my purchase and don't intend to give you mine.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 1, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> But with DSLRs, it's like having the film built in, and anyone should know that film choice matters in how much grain you get, color reproductions, and over all look is concerned.
> 
> How much of a difference really depends on the tier of the equipment.


Very true. BUT, the OP is complaining about the prices of lenses for his body, so getting a 5DmkII is out of the question. He's looking to switch to a XSi, which, has rather poor high ISO performance. He hasn't considered the nicer lenses for the Canon are just as expensive as nicer lenses for his Olympus. Also, it's been about auto focus, as if that's the whole problem here. It's not. There is more the OP is not being truthfull about, to us, and to himself, and that is inexperience. He made a thread about his first paid "gig", and then, later, makes a thread asking what F/Stop should be used for a given situation. This is another fine example of a wanna be photographer, charging money for his services, and he doesn't fully understand his camera. I will also bring into evidence, his thread about the Diopter adjustment. He claims he had messed around with it, didn't know what it did, and left it at that. Had he discovered this interesting "wheel" and wanted to know what it did, he could have looked it up in the User Manual. There is so much rediculousness going on here, it has surpassed funny, and is moving towards pathetic.

Yeah, by all means, buy a Canon, that will change everything. :er:


----------



## gsgary (Feb 1, 2010)

He's gone a bit quiet


----------



## inTempus (Feb 1, 2010)

gsgary said:


> He's gone a bit quiet


Only until the next thread scheduled for later today.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Feb 1, 2010)

hey mods, is there anyway i can use all my "thanks" for the month? i need more for this thread.


----------



## C-Towner (Feb 1, 2010)

patrickt said:


> I just don't care. I don't use a Canon, Nikon, or an Olympus. And, I just don't care. I do care about photographs taken but what camera was used it irrelevant. I don't ask for your approval for my purchase and don't intend to give you mine.



I totally agree. 

I don't think it would be a stretch to say that most of us can agree that you can take great pictures with just about any camera. The end result is the photograph. Why one may not be able to get the shot they want can depend on equipment at times, but the measurebating and bashing of brands doesn't really solve the original problem.


----------



## Tulsa (Feb 1, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> It really depends what he's shooting. Saying a 5D MKII or D700 wouldn't improve photos over an Olympus camera when the user is shooting in a dark environment is something that's obviously false. Even a 50D, D90, D300, 7D, etc... You could get usable ISO 3200 shots and the user could be taught this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Review his posts and get back to me, you might change your mind.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 1, 2010)

C-Towner said:


> measurebating


 
ROFLMFAO :lmao:


----------



## ChasK (Feb 1, 2010)

I think it was the early 70's a napkin with a ball point pen sketch on it sold at auction for a little over $15,000.  Back then 15K was a lot of money, the artist was Pablo Picasso.  No one ever asked what kind of pen he used.  Parker? Bic? Papermate? Cross?  No one cared.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 1, 2010)

ChasK said:


> I think it was the early 70's a napkin with a ball point pen sketch on it sold at auction for a little over $15,000. Back then 15K was a lot of money, the artist was Pablo Picasso. No one ever asked what kind of pen he used. Parker? Bic? Papermate? Cross? No one cared.


 
That's because the only thing that mattered at that point was whether or not the pin had ink in it.

Now if you were doing something like taking a picture of an outdoor scene to get sky trails, the person with the tripod and the camera which could take a long exposure without the sensor over heating and causing very vivid image anomalies would have the better picture that's more likely to sell rather than the photo with the orange sky and hot pixels.

I'm just saying...


----------



## Derrel (Feb 1, 2010)

This relentless bashing and ridiculing of the original poster over the entire length of this thread, and in TWO OTHER threads, by the same people, is becoming  more and more like a campaign of personal character bashing, insulting comments about a beginner's skill level and proficiency, and  stalking behavior. Seriously--those who are following the OP around and bashing on him in this thread and in two others need to really just let this slide.

The comments about the E510 are missing one of the central probklems that camera suffers from: a very SMALL viewfinder image size, and frankly, a very poor viewfinder. The bad viewfinder and the degree of judging accurate focus, and the degree of difficulty in using the camera while wearing eyeglasses are listed as two of the most serious faults in the dPreview review of the E510. Some d-slr bodies, like the e510 and the Nikon D50 for example, have what I call "crap viewfinders". As in really,really,really poor viewfinders. Far below the level of clarity or ease of use of the majority of APS-C or 4/3 cameras.

What we seem to have is an inexperienced user with an E510 and a 30-year-old manual focus 50mm 1.8 Zuiko lens with no auto diaphragm control, and he's having difficulty getting good results. For various reasons. Such as he can't afford the high price for the 50mm f/2.8 AF prime Olympus makes in 4/3 mount. We get it....he's having some difficulties--and about HALF of the problem is the E510's weak finder and lack of Autofocusing, and the other half is the user's inexperience. Can we now stop bashing this guy in three threads?


----------



## dtzitko (Feb 1, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Can we now stop bashing this guy in three threads?



Point well taken. 

But can he stop making a new thread each day asking about the same thing? I haven't bashed the guy, but I'm getting annoyed each time I look through the new posts and see thread titles like, "reasons for not using olympus", "should I switch to canon/nikon?", etc. by him. People keep giving him advice, and he isn't doing crap with it. He keeps making these silly threads whining about why he can't focus here, or why he can't afford a good lens. It's hard to keep taking him seriously when he's just going to turn around and make another thread because he can't make a decision on his own to either get rid of his current gear or keep it.


----------



## erhard (Feb 1, 2010)

dtzitko said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Can we now stop bashing this guy in three threads?
> ...



I agree, this is not really 'bashing', but people just getting annoyed.
What the OP needs to learn is to make the effort to help himself, take the time to read and to use his camera and learn from that, buy or even better, borrow from the local library books on beginners photography.
He'll start to learn more about photography in general and can then submit meaningful questions on forums to which fellow members would be more than willing to help out with.


----------



## Dao (Feb 1, 2010)

Derrel said:


> This relentless bashing and ridiculing of the original poster over the entire length of this thread, and in TWO OTHER threads, by the same people, is becoming  more and more like a campaign of personal character bashing, insulting comments about a beginner's skill level and proficiency, and  stalking behavior. Seriously--those who are following the OP around and bashing on him in this thread and in two others need to really just let this slide.
> 
> The comments about the E510 are missing one of the central probklems that camera suffers from: a very SMALL viewfinder image size, and frankly, a very poor viewfinder. The bad viewfinder and the degree of judging accurate focus, and the degree of difficulty in using the camera while wearing eyeglasses are listed as two of the most serious faults in the dPreview review of the E510. Some d-slr bodies, like the e510 and the Nikon D50 for example, have what I call "crap viewfinders". As in really,really,really poor viewfinders. Far below the level of clarity or ease of use of the majority of APS-C or 4/3 cameras.
> 
> What we seem to have is an inexperienced user with an E510 and a 30-year-old manual focus 50mm 1.8 Zuiko lens with no auto diaphragm control, and he's having difficulty getting good results. For various reasons. Such as he can't afford the high price for the 50mm f/2.8 AF prime Olympus makes in 4/3 mount. We get it....he's having some difficulties--and about HALF of the problem is the E510's weak finder and lack of Autofocusing, and the other half is the user's inexperience. Can we now stop bashing this guy in three threads?



Derrel, do you think you can get a sharp enough photo with OP's setup?   I think you can because of your experience.  And that is what OP is lacking at this point, it is lack of understanding why his photos were soft.  And what he can do to improve it.

Will buying a new camera and lens solve the problem?  Maybe, or maybe not.  However, if OP can take the good advice here and he maybe able to improve a lot.


----------



## C-Towner (Feb 1, 2010)

Derrel said:


> This relentless bashing and ridiculing of the original poster over the entire length of this thread, and in TWO OTHER threads, by the same people, is becoming  more and more like a campaign of personal character bashing, insulting comments about a beginner's skill level and proficiency, and  stalking behavior. Seriously--those who are following the OP around and bashing on him in this thread and in two others need to really just let this slide.
> 
> The comments about the E510 are missing one of the central probklems that camera suffers from: a very SMALL viewfinder image size, and frankly, a very poor viewfinder. The bad viewfinder and the degree of judging accurate focus, and the degree of difficulty in using the camera while wearing eyeglasses are listed as two of the most serious faults in the dPreview review of the E510. Some d-slr bodies, like the e510 and the Nikon D50 for example, have what I call "crap viewfinders". As in really,really,really poor viewfinders. Far below the level of clarity or ease of use of the majority of APS-C or 4/3 cameras.
> 
> What we seem to have is an inexperienced user with an E510 and a 30-year-old manual focus 50mm 1.8 Zuiko lens with no auto diaphragm control, and he's having difficulty getting good results. For various reasons. Such as he can't afford the high price for the 50mm f/2.8 AF prime Olympus makes in 4/3 mount. We get it....he's having some difficulties--and about HALF of the problem is the E510's weak finder and lack of Autofocusing, and the other half is the user's inexperience. Can we now stop bashing this guy in three threads?



I have the exact same camera and the exact same lens, and I have given him specific pointers on how to use the lens without the viewfinder to get perfect focus through Live View. He has yet to respond to any of those comments in any of the threads. 

Yes, the VF in the 510 is too small. However, LV provides an excellent workaround for manual focus lenses. You can also take into account he didnt know what the diopter was, and its likely it was set off the entire time he was getting poor results. For all we know, he actually was nailing the focus, if not for the diopter.

I find it irksome because he wants to blame Olympus, and in this case, I dont think the camera or any limitations of the 4/3 system are the culprit with this individual.


----------



## Tulsa (Feb 1, 2010)

Derrel said:


> This relentless bashing and ridiculing of the original poster over the entire length of this thread, and in TWO OTHER threads, by the same people, is becoming  more and more like a campaign of personal character bashing, insulting comments about a beginner's skill level and proficiency, and  stalking behavior. Seriously--those who are following the OP around and bashing on him in this thread and in two others need to really just let this slide.



Disagree. These people are not honestly looking for help and learning from it, they want everything handed to them on a silver platter. They want to be a professional photographer by everyone telling them exactly what they should do, instead of learning on their own. The biggest point is, they ask for feedback and do nothing with the feedback, its pointless. I am a helpful person, I love to give feedback and advice to people who care and who will listen, thats not the case with these few.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 2, 2010)

C-Towner said:


> I find it irksome because he wants to blame Olympus, and in this case, I dont think the camera or any limitations of the 4/3 system are the culprit with this individual.


 
I blame Olympus.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 2, 2010)

I think he needs to look at this thread 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...allery/192533-rolling-impreza-c-c-please.html


----------



## Derrel (Feb 2, 2010)

gsgary said:


> I think he needs to look at this thread
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...allery/192533-rolling-impreza-c-c-please.html



I think he left the thread. Why would he stay around for more jeers and put-downs and snotty comments? The people FOLLOWING HIM around to additional threads, some Olympus users themselves, have done basically NOTHING to help. Nothing at all, just catcalls and put-downs and defense of Olympus. I was trying to redirect the discussion more toward helpful suggestions, or just better behavior on the part of respondents--even if the behavior consisted of ignoring the guy.


----------



## Tulsa (Feb 2, 2010)

Derrel said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I think he needs to look at this thread
> ...



Nothing to help?? have you read all the threads, multiple people have tried to help, its hard to keep trying and trying to help when someone doesnt listen and does not care. I am not for putdowns and negativity, but whats the point of helping someone who could care less.


----------



## inTempus (Feb 2, 2010)

Derrel said:


> This relentless bashing and ridiculing of the original poster over the entire length of this thread, and in TWO OTHER threads, by the same people, is becoming  more and more like a campaign of personal character bashing, insulting comments about a beginner's skill level and proficiency, and  stalking behavior. Seriously--those who are following the OP around and bashing on him in this thread and in two others need to really just let this slide.


Oh, the irony of it all.

Coming from the guy who takes great pride in insulting and talking down to people.

Before deriding others about their behavior, why don't you get your own house in order first?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2010)

Derrel said:


> I think he left the thread. Why would he stay around for more jeers and put-downs and snotty comments? The people FOLLOWING HIM around to additional threads, some Olympus users themselves, have done basically NOTHING to help. Nothing at all, just catcalls and put-downs and defense of Olympus. I was trying to redirect the discussion more toward helpful suggestions, or just better behavior on the part of respondents--even if the behavior consisted of ignoring the guy.


 
Lies.

As to the "following around" comment...please. I only view this forum, and am free to respond as I see fit, as is everyone. It's not "following" anyone.
Other Olympus users have tried to help. 

Your high horse is pretty. Can I pet it?


----------



## gsgary (Feb 2, 2010)

The gloves are on


----------



## Tulsa (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow you Brits are odd, over here the saying is, "The gloves are off"


----------



## erhard (Feb 2, 2010)

Tulsa said:


> Wow you Brits are odd, over here the saying is, "The gloves are off"



forget the gloves!!!....get the knuckles dusters!!


----------



## Joves (Feb 2, 2010)

Well as others have suggested learn photography first then you can blame the equipment later. But then again I have been doing this since I was 9 and, still screw the pooch. Now granted you may out grow a camera but, blaming the camera for crappy shotsis only part of the problem. How many books have you read on composition or exposure? Are you shooting in manual or, are you using the Auto Modes? If it is the auto modes they suck and, using them teaches you nothing. Also now you have EXIF info you can access, back in the old days my grandpa and, others taught me to keep notes on shots to learn. Until people see you putting in the work, you will never get the respect. That is just reality in photo communities.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 2, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I think he left the thread. Why would he stay around for more jeers and put-downs and snotty comments? The people FOLLOWING HIM around to additional threads, some Olympus users themselves, have done basically NOTHING to help. Nothing at all, just catcalls and put-downs and defense of Olympus. I was trying to redirect the discussion more toward helpful suggestions, or just better behavior on the part of respondents--even if the behavior consisted of ignoring the guy.
> ...



Bitter Jewler, you should have kept quiet; you just blew your cover! You are one of those who has actually been following him around this forum, bashing him and telling others how to think about the person. It would have been better for you if you'd continued holding your smart aleck comments, but alas, the guilty often do get a bit nervous after others bring up their bad behaviors. I tried to help the guy. You ridiculed him not too far back in this very threrad, as well as posting your venom in his other threads.

"Lies"?? What a laugh. You are guilty as charged, and you opened your mouth one time too many-- but only after somebody stepped up and told you to stop acting like a bully. Your behavior is showing again.


----------



## inTempus (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## erhard (Feb 2, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



um...this is getting boring now...but hey, don't let me stop you ***** slapping each other...:lmao:.....so I'm outa here


----------



## gsgary (Feb 2, 2010)

Tulsa said:


> Wow you Brits are odd, over here the saying is, "The gloves are off"



It could be that way round, i don't use them if someone upsets me they get a knuckle sandwich


----------



## Kofman13 (Feb 2, 2010)

im just here to learn guys, i know sometimes my threads can annoy some of you but its not for no reason hehe.


----------



## inTempus (Feb 3, 2010)

Kofman13 said:


> im just here to learn guys, i know sometimes my threads can annoy some of you but its not for no reason hehe.


So, have you made a decision on what you're going to do yet?


----------

